# Dry Yeast in Freezer, is it Kaput?



## Blitzer (25/10/22)

Hi,

Bought a few packs of Safale Dry Yeast. I accidentally put them in the freezer instead of the fridge. Would they still be good or could freezing it kill it off?
Thanks!


----------



## JDW81 (25/10/22)

I think it should be OK. The dehydration process should protect it. 

When you use it, bring it out of the freezer early and let it come to room temp slowly, then rehydrate in room temp water. I'd use 2 packs for a standard 20L 1045OG brew as a minimum.

JD


----------



## TONY VAN DER ZANDEN (26/10/22)

Blitzer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bought a few packs of Safale Dry Yeast. I accidentally put them in the freezer instead of the fridge. Would they still be good or could freezing it kill it off?
> Thanks!


I buy Safale-05 in a 500g block and store it in the freezer, I use 9.5grms in a 20lt wort, I let it come to room temp & then toss it in the wort, nothing else and never had it fail.


----------



## jtgoral (26/10/22)

I freeze yeast collected from the starter and mixed with water+glycerine solution. The oldest I used from my frozen yeast bank were from February 2021. I always make a 1qt starter even from dry yeast. This way I know that they are active.


----------



## yankinoz (27/10/22)

jtgoral said:


> I freeze yeast collected from the starter and mixed with water+glycerine solution. The oldest I used from my frozen yeast bank were from February 2021. I always make a 1qt starter even from dry yeast. This way I know that they are active.



Interesting. Does the glycerol prevent formation of ice crystals in the yeast cells?


----------



## Grmblz (27/10/22)

yankinoz said:


> Interesting. Does the glycerol prevent formation of ice crystals in the yeast cells?








Yeast Ranching - Brew Your Own


Master the methods of long-term yeast storage and manage your own yeast ranch.




byo.com


----------



## Tony121 (28/10/22)

Let's Freeze Some Yeast


I recently started a Slanting thread as that's what I was intending to do, and got some great advice. However during the course of things, the alternative - freezing tubes of yeast - was presented so I had a good think about it and: I have an old school freezer that needs de-icing every...




aussiehomebrewer.com


----------

